# Plowman



## TMorrow (May 24, 2017)

View attachment 140372 View attachment 140370


----------



## jcdeboever (May 24, 2017)

Excellent shot. Beautiful and powerful looking horses.


----------



## tirediron (May 24, 2017)

Yep, nicely captured..  I shudder to think of the cost of all harness!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 24, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Yep, nicely captured..  I shudder to think of the cost of all harness!



The guy probably makes up for it with a lifetime supply of Budweiser.


----------



## tirediron (May 24, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, nicely captured..  I shudder to think of the cost of all harness!
> ...


How could_ that_ possibly make up for anything?????


----------



## pixmedic (May 24, 2017)

very nice!
are those clydes?
or another draft horse like Belgians, Shires (cause i see the white boots), or brabants?
wrong color for a friesian.
percheron?

anyway...
a fantastic shot.


----------



## TMorrow (May 24, 2017)

Thanks all for the comments. These are a team of Belgians that I saw last Saturday at the 76th International Plowing Match in Lynden WA. They are very powerful beautiful animals indeed, and big!  For comparison here's a snap of this team with a team of Clydesdale's behind them.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 25, 2017)

TMorrow said:


> Thanks all for the comments. These are a team of Belgians that I saw last Saturday at the 76th International Plowing Match in Lynden WA. They are very powerful beautiful animals indeed, and big!  For comparison here's a snap of this team with a team of Clydesdale's behind them.View attachment 140424


Glorious creatures. Of course all things "Belgian" are...[emoji6]


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 25, 2017)

A fellow my Dad was acquainted with used Belgian mares to produce mules he was well known for. They are indeed powerful horses. Nice photos.


----------



## TMorrow (May 25, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> A fellow my Dad was acquainted with used Belgian mares to produce mules he was well known for. They are indeed powerful horses. Nice photos.



Thanks Dean.  There was a team of Belgian mules there as well. They are somewhat smaller than the horses but seem to pull a plow with no more effort.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 25, 2017)

Great shots.


----------



## TMorrow (May 27, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Great shots.



Thank you Zombiesniper.


----------



## enezdez (May 27, 2017)

Great Shots, Enjoyed Them All!


----------



## TMorrow (May 28, 2017)

enezdez said:


> Great Shots, Enjoyed Them All!



Thank you Enezdez.


----------

